# How to Stretch a Fox Pelt



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Wooden fox stretchers seem to work best for me. Here is a photo of a stretcher I made many years ago and I am still using them today.

Use a 6" wide 1" pine board about five feet long and rip it down the middle, after you have cut the proper shape and rounded the edges.

The base has two small pieces of wood across the bottom and only nailed to one of the two halfs of the stretcher. Then drill some holes to insert a 8 penny nail to keep the stretch spread open, after the pelt is placed on the stretcher.

An easy way to keep the top of the stretcher together is to use an inch long finishing nail driven in at an angle so it makes contact with both halves of the stretcher.

































Place the fox pelt on the stretcher inside out. The fur will be against the board. Then use some small nails or push pins to fasten the hind legs and tip of the tail to the board. Obviously you will have to split the tail to its very tip. Use a very sharp pointed skinning knife and becareful, especially as you approach the tip of the tail, so you don't rip the tip off.

If you skinned out a portion of the front legs, then they will be hanging down. So just wrap them together with one over hand knot. Then after a day of drying unwrap the front legs and they will stand out straight so the underside of the front leg will get dry. After two days the pelt should be dry enough, so you can remove it from the stretcher and turn the hide fur side out.

Turning your pelt must be done before the pelt is completely dry or you will have a problem getting the head turned. Be patient during this process and work the hide with your hands to soften the area around the neck so that it does not tear. I like to start by pushing the nose of the fox back through the mouth opening until you almost have the ears inside. Then I start turning the hind legs outside the body being very careful not to tear the belly, which is very thin on a fox. Finally, you will beable to reach your hand up inside the fox pelt and get hold of the nose of the fox and by holding on the hind legs, you can pull the fox completely fur side out.

Put the pelt back on the stretcher and let it dry for couple more days. Then remove it and hang it in a dry cool area, like up in the rafters of an unheated garage. Then very day until you send it to be tanned you can look up there and admire this beautiful fur! 

Wild Bill, Sorry it took me so long to get the pictures posted. I had to snow blow a foot of snow out of the driveway, so I could get to the truck to get my camera :lol: .


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

thanks dave but i dont see a pic. i have a grey and a red in the freezer that need to get done.


----------

